# Software testen



## Cerberus (23 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mal eine grundsätzliche Frage zum Testen einer Software während bzw. nach deren Entwicklung.

Wie läuft das bei euch ab?? Geht ihr nach bestimmten Regeln vor oder nutzt ihr irgendwelche Tools?

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Cerberus


----------



## SPSKILLER (23 Oktober 2008)

ich mache immer - wenn möglich - parallel Programmerstellung und WinModsimulation.

IMHO ist das Testen während der Entwicklung wichtig um evtl. prinzipielle Probleme rechtzeitig erkennen zu können.

Macht man das zum Schluß, dann wird meist um das Problem rumgeschustert, anstatt es gleich vernünftig zu machen.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Cerberus (23 Oktober 2008)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> ich mache immer - wenn möglich - parallel Programmerstellung und WinModsimulation.


 
Ist WinModsimulation ein Tool um deine SW zu simulieren?


----------



## SPSKILLER (23 Oktober 2008)

Das ist eine Simulationssoftware, die der S7 die Profibusteilnehmer vorgaukelt.
Dort kann man dann Prozesse programmieren

z.B.

Ansteuerung eines Ventils (Ausgang S7)
-> Simulation setzt nach n Sekunden die Rückmeldung (Eingang S7)
-> Tankniveau steigt
-> usw.

Man kann das weit treiben.
Ich für meinen Teil halte das relativ flach.


----------



## marlob (23 Oktober 2008)

Hier gabs mal einen Beitrag von mir zu WinMOD und Konsorten
*      Auswirkungen eines Simulationsprogramms auf die Inbetriebnahmezeit*
und hier
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=109616&postcount=10


----------



## SPSKILLER (23 Oktober 2008)

@marlob

guter Beitrag!
Kann ich so nur bestätigen.
Die meisten Probleme, die ich auf der Baustelle habe sind verfahrenstechnische Dinge, da man im Büro ja die Funktionsbeschreibung testet...


----------



## Maeggy (25 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Cerberus

Habe die Beiträge gelesen und auch mal nach WinMod gesucht. Ist wohl nicht von Siemens.
Also ich bin im Anlagenbau beschäftigt, dabei sind immer wiederkehrende Aufgaben zu erledigen. 
Wir benutzen PLCSIM zur Simulation. Dieses Tool stellt dir eine Sortware-SPS zur Verfügung. Im Gegensatz zu den vorher genannten WinMod musst du hier natürlich das Programm [Ausgang Arbeitsstellung kommt - Zeit n verstrichen - Eingang in Arbeitsstellung = 1] selber schreiben. 
Im Anlagenbau können somit viele Abläufe schon im voraus getestet werden. Wenn du ein HMI von Siemens einsetzt, ist da bei WinCCflex auch eine runtime dabei. Da mußt du dann noch eine Seite für deine Hardwarebedienung (Anlage ein/aus Not-Aus und Schutzbereiche) erweitern. Damit hast du einen großteil der Anlage bereits erledigt. 
Nach dem Prinzip: (AS Arbeitsstellung GS Grundstellung)
Ausgang AS  -  Zeit n   -  Ergebnis oder Eingang AS vorhanden,
Ausgang GS  -  Zeit n   -  Ergebnis oder Eingang GS vorhandne,
lassen sich auch komplexere Vorgänge darstellen, und ohne noch noch alle Einzelheiten zu kennen, schon in den Gesamtprozess mit integrieren und simulieren. 

Gruß
Maeggy


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Oktober 2008)

WinMod simuliert die Anlage, PLCSim die SPS. Das sind zwei komplett getrennte Dinge. Und wo bekommt eigentlich die Simulation der Visu auf dem PC die Daten der Anlage her?
Wir haben hier 2 Simulations-SPSen gekoppelt. Eine simuliert die SPS und die andere ist für die Anlage zuständig. Hier kann dann in STEP7 die zu simulierenden Anlagenteile ausprogrammiert werden und man muss keine Knöpfchen drücken um die Anlage zu simulieren oder gar das SPS-Progamm so anpassen, dass es sich selber die Simulationsdaten zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Maeggy (25 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Rainer

Thema war ja die eigene Software zu testen. Wie in der Rrealität kommen Daten wenn nicht vom eigenen HMI oder in der SPS gespeicherte Auftragsdaten, von irgenwelchen Fremdsystemen ( Scanner, Server, CAD oder PPS Systemen). diese Daten werden meist in einem DB hinterlegt. Die SPS arbeitet dann mit diesen Parametern bis wieder neue vorgegeben werden.
Fremdsysteme auch noch zu simulieren ist mir bisher nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Liegt vermutlich daran, daß ich dazu zu wenig zeit habe.

Gruß
Maeggy


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Maeggy,
wie teste ich eine Software? In dem ich ihr die Werte vorsetze, dies sie im realen "Leben" auch bekommt. Bei PLCSim kann ich sicher einzelne Sequenzen testen, ob diese logisch richtig sind, d.h. die Reaktion auf einzelne Zustände richtig programmiert sind. Für den kompletten Test ist m.E. nach wesentlich mehr erforderlich. Die einzelnen Progammteile können sich gegenseitig beeinflussen etc. Genau dafür gibt es Lösungen wie WinMOD. Man darf natürlich nicht vergessen, dass die Simulation der Anlage nur so gut ist, wie die Definition der Anlage. Und eine gute Definition zu erstellen kann sehr aufwändig sein. Wenn es sich immer um komplett neue Anlagen (ohne "Coderecycling") handelt, wird sich diese Testart wahrscheinlich nicht rechnen.


----------



## Maeggy (25 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Rainer

Denk du bist im Vertrieb tätig.
Du wendest dich an den falschen. Ich teste meine Software durch Simulation schon seit einigen Jahren. Wenn du was verkaufen willst, wende dich an den Themensteller.

Gruß 
Maeggy


----------



## Ralle (25 Oktober 2008)

Maeggy schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer
> 
> Denk du bist im Vertrieb tätig.
> Du wendest dich an den falschen. Ich teste meine Software durch Simulation schon seit einigen Jahren. Wenn du was verkaufen willst, wende dich an den Themensteller.
> ...



@Maeggy
Mal ehrlich, mit 8 Beiträgen würd ich jetzt nicht unbedingt mit Steinen nach Leuten schmeißen. Ich kann hier weder Werbung noch irgendeine Verkaufsmasche entdecken, außer, daß da jemand seine Meinung und vor allem den technischen Sachverhalt darlegt. 

@Zum Thema
Leider hab ich meißt im Vorfeld gar nicht die Zeit komplette Anlagen zu testen. Deshalb teste ich höchstens mal mit PLCSIM oder einer realen SPS einzelne Bausteine auf ihre Funktion. Wenn ich eine Anlage simulieren wollte/sollte, würde ich auch eher eine spezielle Lösung wie WinMod einsetzen, als eine 2. SPS. Aber wie gesagt, die Zeit gibt mir niemand. Dazu kommt dann noch, komplexe Sachverhalte sind ohnehin sehr schwierig zu simulieren. Das kann auch keine Simulation so einfach leisten, was an der realen Maschine alles so passieren kann, vom abfallenden Greifer, bis zum reißenden Zahnriemen.


----------



## leszek77 (25 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine grundsätzliche Frage zum Testen einer Software während bzw. nach deren Entwicklung.



Ich weis ja nicht auf welchen Level du Programmierst aber für ziemlich einfache Anlagen wird es reichen. 
Ich hatte ich auf einen Lehrgang WinSPS mit SPSVisu.
Das erste ist die virtuelle SPS S5 oder S7 und SPSVisu ist die grafische Anlage. Ist ziemlich beeindruckend beide Programme bekommst du als Demo im Netz.


----------



## Maeggy (25 Oktober 2008)

Sorry Leute

Wollte mich nicht in interne Angelegenheiten einmischen. Dachte eigentlich nur an eine einfacher, günstigere Lösung eigene (SPS)-Programme zu testen. Es stehen nicht jedem unbegrenzte Mittel und Zeit für Tests zur Verfügung. 

Gruß
Maeggy


----------



## HeizDuese (25 Oktober 2008)

Man kann die Simulation auch in das SPS-Programm integrieren. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man, wenn man die Vorarbeit geleistet hat, keine Zusätzliche Hardware-Konfiguration für die Simulation braucht. Wenn man z.B. einen Baustein (z.B. multiinstanzfähiger FB) für einen Motor programmiert und dort alle benötigten EA's dran hat, muss dieser nur einmal verschaltet werden. Neben den Verschaltungen für den Antrieb baut man halt gleich die Simulation mit rein- und schon funktioniert das für alle Verwendungsstellen. Genau so kann man das mit analogen Sigalen machen- wir machen das z.B. so für alle Arten von Antrieben (Motoren, Ventile, etc.) Waagen (mit Grob / Fein / Entleerung) und Druckwerten (z.B. bei Druck- oder Saugförderungen). 
Diese Lösung kostet "nur" den Arbeitsaufwand und zusätzlichen Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Oktober 2008)

Maeggy schrieb:


> Denk du bist im Vertrieb tätig.


Ich weiß nicht, was meine Tätigkeit mit der grundsätzlichen Frage zu tun hat.



> Ich teste meine Software durch Simulation schon seit einigen Jahren.


Wir etwas dadurch, dass man es schon lange und oft tut, richtiger oder besser? Siehe auch marlobs Signatur dazu.



> Wenn du was verkaufen willst, wende dich an den Themensteller.


Genau an diesem Punkt täuscht Du dich. Ich habe mir mal die Zeit genommen und diverse Simulationsmöglichkeiten angesehen. Darunter waren WinMOD, SIMIT, PLCSim (und alle möglichen anderen ähnlichen Lösungen). Und ich bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass mit richtiger Anlagensimulation (bei den richtigen Anlagen und den richtigen Bibliotheken) richtig Geld und Zeit gespart werden kann. Dies gilt nicht von Anfang an. Hier lohnt es sich, marlobs Beitrag genau zu lesen. Dem stimme ich in vollem Umfang zu. 
Und ich halte an dieser Stelle WinMOD für die beste der von mir getesteten Lösungen. Ach ja, nur so am Rande, ich verkaufe WinMOD nicht. Das gibt es bei Mewes und Partner.

Und zum Schluss: wenn wir uns mal sehen, z.B. beim SPS-Forumsfrühstück auf der SPS/IPC/Drives in Halle 7 auf Stand 7-149 oder beim SPS-Forumstreffen, dann können wir gerne mal sachlich und fachlich diskutieren.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Oktober 2008)

HeizDuese schrieb:


> Man kann die Simulation auch in das SPS-Programm integrieren. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man, wenn man die Vorarbeit geleistet hat, keine Zusätzliche Hardware-Konfiguration für die Simulation braucht. Wenn man z.B. einen Baustein (z.B. multiinstanzfähiger FB) für einen Motor programmiert und dort alle benötigten EA's dran hat, muss dieser nur einmal verschaltet werden. Neben den Verschaltungen für den Antrieb baut man halt gleich die Simulation mit rein- und schon funktioniert das für alle Verwendungsstellen. Genau so kann man das mit analogen Sigalen machen- wir machen das z.B. so für alle Arten von Antrieben (Motoren, Ventile, etc.) Waagen (mit Grob / Fein / Entleerung) und Druckwerten (z.B. bei Druck- oder Saugförderungen).
> Diese Lösung kostet "nur" den Arbeitsaufwand und zusätzlichen Arbeitsspeicher.



Aber genau dann habe ich das Problem, dass ich nicht das ursprüngliche Progamm teste. Ich muss es für den Test modifizieren, habe dann einen anderen Stand als den, den ich auf die Anlage spiele. Wenn ich jetzt im Test erkenne, dass ich was ändern muss, dann muss ich das entweder in beiden Projekt machen oder im Testprojekt die Testsequenzen wieder entfernen.


----------



## HeizDuese (26 Oktober 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Aber genau dann habe ich das Problem, dass ich nicht das ursprüngliche Progamm teste. Ich muss es für den Test modifizieren, habe dann einen anderen Stand als den, den ich auf die Anlage spiele. Wenn ich jetzt im Test erkenne, dass ich was ändern muss, dann muss ich das entweder in beiden Projekt machen oder im Testprojekt die Testsequenzen wieder entfernen.



Nein, es wird nur eine Variable auf TRUE gesetzt - sonst wird rein gar NICHTS verändert. In der Produktion wird diese Variable im OB1 zyklisch auf FALSE gesetzt, um zu verhindern, dass man durch versehentliches Setzen der Variable die Simulation auslöst - mehr ist es nicht!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Oktober 2008)

HeizDuese schrieb:


> Nein, es wird nur eine Variable auf TRUE gesetzt - sonst wird rein gar NICHTS verändert. In der Produktion wird diese Variable im OB1 zyklisch auf FALSE gesetzt, um zu verhindern, dass man durch versehentliches Setzen der Variable die Simulation auslöst - mehr ist es nicht!


Das heißt, in deinem Programm ist immer der Simulationsteil enthalten? Und Simulation in deiner Variante bedeutet dann, OB1 modifizieren und Variable setzen?


----------



## HeizDuese (26 Oktober 2008)

So ist es - wir können jederzeit das Programm in PLCSIM laden, WinCC starten, OB1 modifizieren, Variable setzen und schon läuft alles simuliert. WinMod haben wir vorher auch eingesetzt. Die Zeitersparnis bei integrierter Simulation ist enorm - keine 2. Hardwarekonfiguration, keine zusätzliche Projektierung. Eins vorweg: was natürlich nicht geht sind Profibus Teilnehmer (FU's), etc. richtig zu simulieren, aber auch hier haben wir im Programm bei aktiver Simulation Teile drin, die die Grundfunktionen simulieren - das simuliert natürlich nicht die echten BUS-Parameter - Fehler in der E/A Adresse fallen hier genau so wenig auf, wie eine verkehrte Verschaltung der digitalen IO's - weil es der Simulation nicht juckt, an welchem EA ein Steuerausgang / Eingang sitzt. Wir können sogar die Anlage mit Ventile und Motoren / Aktoren aufbauen und testen, OHNE die echten Ein- / Ausgangsnummern kennen zu müssen - es reicht ganz zum Schluss die E/A's an dem Muliinstanzbausteinen zu schreiben. Im übrigen werden Ein- und Ausgänge NUR 1x im Programm verwendet, eben an den genannten Bausteinen.


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2008)

HeizDuese schrieb:


> Im übrigen werden Ein- und Ausgänge NUR 1x im Programm verwendet, eben an den genannten Bausteinen.



Aber ehrlich, ob das ein Vorteil ist, hängt wirklich von der Philosophie ab. Auch Multiinstanzen setze ich eher sehr zurückhaltend ein, die Instandhaltung ist doch i.d.R. glücklicher, wenn sie nach einem Eingang suchen kann und den dann auch findet und nicht nach seinen multiinstanzlichen Ablegern suchen muß. Ich finde die Idee zwar nicht schlecht, den Simulationsteil immer mit im Programm zu haben, aber ich kann mir auch vorstellen, daß das die Programme aufbläst und Uneingeweihten eine Fehlersuche enorm erschwert. Außerdem vermehren sich dadurch natürlich auch mögliche Fehlerquellen. Ich will auch lieber nicht fragen, ob ihr Instanzdatenbausteine wirklich als lokalen Variablenpool des Instanz-FB behandelt oder auch von außen darin lest und schreibt, kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, daß ihr das sonst effektiv hinbekommt.


----------



## Klaus.Ka (26 Oktober 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich, ob das ein Vorteil ist, hängt wirklich von der Philosophie ab. Auch Multiinstanzen setze ich eher sehr zurückhaltend ein, die Instandhaltung ist doch i.d.R. glücklicher, wenn sie nach einem Eingang suchen kann und den dann auch findet und nicht nach seinen multiinstanzlichen Ablegern suchen muß. Ich finde die Idee zwar nicht schlecht, den Simulationsteil immer mit im Programm zu haben, aber ich kann mir auch vorstellen, daß das die Programme aufbläst und Uneingeweihten eine Fehlersuche enorm erschwert. Außerdem vermehren sich dadurch natürlich auch mögliche Fehlerquellen. Ich will auch lieber nicht fragen, ob ihr Instanzdatenbausteine wirklich als lokalen Variablenpool des Instanz-FB behandelt oder auch von außen darin lest und schreibt, kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, daß ihr das sonst effektiv hinbekommt.


 
ralle es wird immer ein pro und kontra geben... man ist halt nicht sicher ob im simulator kein "fehler" programmiert ist der dich dann noch mehr ärger macht. seh es auch als reine geschmacksache an...
warum benutzt du selten multi instanzen? hat doch auch viele vorteile wenn ich eine anlage habe an der ich gleiche aufrufe benötige.


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2008)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> warum benutzt du selten multi instanzen? hat doch auch viele vorteile wenn ich eine anlage habe an der ich gleiche aufrufe benötige.



Ich finde das Beobachten von Multibausteinen ziemlich lästig, besonders, wenn man viele gleiche Bausteine darin hat. Ok, inzwischen weiß ich, daß man komplett in das Onlineprojekt gehen muß , aber das mach ich meißt nicht, ich arbeite immer Offline und schalte nur einzelne Bausteine zum Beobachten online. Außerdem mögen viele meiner Kollegen die gesamte Instanzgeschichte überhaupt nicht. Größter Nachteil, eine kleine Änderung kann zu einer wahren Übersetzungs- und Ersetzungsorgie führen, inkl. IDB etc. Da ich viel an laufenden Anlagen arbeite ist mir das lieber, wenn ich kontrolliere, wo was wann geändert wird. Ich weiß, mit Multiinstanzen, kann man eine ganze Menge machen, aber ich bin da sehr konservativ und bisher habe ich immer eher Zustimmung bei Programmierern und Instandhaltern zu diesem Thema gefunden. Bei Codesys ist die Geschichte schon wieder anders gelagert, dort gibt es die leidigen IDB nicht, das Konzept ist somit besser umsetzbar. Auch die Querverweise, welche in Step7 ja keine lokalen Variablen finden, benutze ich übrigens ausgiebig.


----------



## HeizDuese (26 Oktober 2008)

Ich kann Dir da nicht widersprechen. Der Umgang mit Multiinstanzen ist NICHT einfach, macht aber einiges möglich. Leider geht damit (noch) nicht soviel, wie gehen sollte- das kommt vielleicht noch - vielleicht auch erst, wenn man sich irgendwann mal von "Altlasten" getrennt hat. Viele Wege führen bekanntlich nach Rom. Ich kenne sehr viele Programmierer, die gerne mit Adressen und Nummern arbeiten, statt vollsymbolisch und einige die immer noch AUF DB .... schreiben, statt den vollquallifizierten Ausdruck beim Zugriff zu verwenden. Aber letztendlich laufen alle Programme- welche davon nun "besser" programmiert sind, ist oft Auslegungssache.


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2008)

HeizDuese schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir da nicht widersprechen. Der Umgang mit Multiinstanzen ist NICHT einfach, macht aber einiges möglich. Leider geht damit (noch) nicht soviel, wie gehen sollte- das kommt vielleicht noch - vielleicht auch erst, wenn man sich irgendwann mal von "Altlasten" getrennt hat. Viele Wege führen bekanntlich nach Rom. Ich kenne sehr viele Programmierer, die gerne mit Adressen und Nummern arbeiten, statt vollsymbolisch und einige die immer noch AUF DB .... schreiben, statt den vollquallifizierten Ausdruck beim Zugriff zu verwenden. Aber letztendlich laufen alle Programme- welche davon nun "besser" programmiert sind, ist oft Auslegungssache.


*ACK* Yep


----------



## Klaus.Ka (26 Oktober 2008)

ralle bin da etwas anderer meinung aber ok, jeder wie er will oder es erlernt hat. teilweise kann man eh nix machen da das lastenheft es vorgibt. 

heizduese  "besser" ??? gibt es eh nicht, eher wie man schneller und einfacher einen fehler im programm findet oder ändern kann
das mit "auf db" kommt leider noch oft vor und warum ? da es sehr oft in step7 fachbüchern "gelernt wird".


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Oktober 2008)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> das mit "auf db" kommt leider noch oft vor und warum ? da es sehr oft in step7 fachbüchern "gelernt wird".


Oder aber weil der qualifizierte Zugriff wesentlich länger braucht als der einfach nach einem einmaligen AUF DB. Da wären doch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten vorhanden: wenn der selbe DB angesprochen wird einfach nichts tun und (bis auf die Prüfung) keine Zeit verbraten.


----------



## Klaus.Ka (27 Oktober 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Oder aber weil der qualifizierte Zugriff wesentlich länger braucht als der einfach nach einem einmaligen AUF DB. Da wären doch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten vorhanden: wenn der selbe DB angesprochen wird einfach nichts tun und (bis auf die Prüfung) keine Zeit verbraten.


 
ja ok seh ich ein und um wieviel länger ist der qualifizierte zugriff?


----------



## Ralle (27 Oktober 2008)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> ja ok seh ich ein und um wieviel länger ist der qualifizierte zugriff?



Ich glaube, es war so Faktor 3-4.
Im übrigen nutze ich AUF DB tatsächlich auch noch, in speziellen Fällen (Datenbank z.Bsp., Umbiegen der Handsteuerung auf die jeweils angewählte Station). Find ich auch nichts dabei, immerhin findet man unqualifizierte Zugriffe trotzdem noch über die Referenz, lokale Variablenzugriffe leider nicht. Es läßt sich halt nicht immer umgehen.


----------



## HeizDuese (27 Oktober 2008)

Die Gefahren dieses AUF's sind aber wohl auch nicht abzuweisen. Die alten S5'ler kennen das und haben bestimmt alle schon mal: entweder in den falschen Datenbereich reingeschrieben, oder einen AG-Stopp ausgelöst, weil es den Datenbereich, nach einer kleinen Änderung / Ergänzung des Programms, in der Steuerung gar nicht gibt. Bei den heutigen CPU's sollte das Thema längere Verarbeitungszeit und Speicher so langsam passé sein. Ich bevorzuge die Programmierung die mehr "Durchblick" verspricht - Geschwindigkeitsprobleme oder Speicherprobleme habe ich bisher damit noch nicht gehabt (im Gegensatz zur S5). Wenn das schockt, der sollte sich mal PCS7 zeigen lassen und da mal ein übersetztes Programm ansehen ..... TAUSENDE FB's und FC's -  da redet NIEMAND mehr von Performace oder Speicherengpass.


----------



## Klaus.Ka (27 Oktober 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es war so Faktor 3-4.
> Im übrigen nutze ich AUF DB tatsächlich auch noch, in speziellen Fällen (Datenbank z.Bsp., Umbiegen der Handsteuerung auf die jeweils angewählte Station). Find ich auch nichts dabei, immerhin findet man unqualifizierte Zugriffe trotzdem noch über die Referenz, lokale Variablenzugriffe leider nicht. Es läßt sich halt nicht immer umgehen.


 
muß ichbei gelegenheit probieren wegen dem speed...ob das wirklich soviel ausmacht.


----------



## Ralle (27 Oktober 2008)

@Klaus.Ka
Ich ruder mal etwas zurück, da ich die Quelle, wo ich das herhabe einfach nicht mehr finden kann. Der Faktor 3-5 betraf auf jeden Fall den Wechsel von Merkerschrittketten auf Datenbitschrittketten. Ein Merkerbit lädt man wesentlich schneller als ein Datenbit, bei der 319 ist der Faktor aber nur noch 2 und dazu der Absolutwert mit 0,1/0,2µs sehr gering. Der qualifizierte Zugriff dauert zwar nach meinem Wissen länger, aber wie gesagt, ich finde einfach die Quelle nicht.


----------



## Klaus.Ka (28 Oktober 2008)

hallo ralle
mit einer 319 er arbeiten wir eh nicht... mehr im bereich von 313-316 er.
aber das thema interessiert mich schon sehr.
werd das mal in der firma bei einem versuchsaufbau zur ausbildung ausprobieren.
bin auch immer dankbar wenn jemand so einen tip ratschlag gibt.
danke


----------



## alfonsmoeller (28 Oktober 2008)

*Virtual PC 2007*

Ich bin hier einen anderen Weg gegangen, indem ich VirtualPC 2007 verwende. Auf einem Vitruellen PC habe ich eine WinAC installiert. Auf einem zweiten Vitruellen PC habe ich z.B. WinCC installiert. Dies hat den Vorteil das ich keine andere Hardware benötige. Meist ist die Anlage schon ausgeliefert oder man möchte noch eine kleine Änderung Abends im Hotel austesten.
Die WinAC bekommt die gleiche IP wie das AG so das WinCC keinen Unterschied sieht ob ich mich im Hotel befinde oder mitten in der Anlage sitze. Im Hotel läuft Vitrual PC mit WinAC und über Tag hänge in z.B. über Kabel oder WLAN an der Anlage.
Dies funktioniert mit soviel Maschinen bis der Speicher zu Ende geht.


----------

